# Spark Java Web Framework



## tipsy (11. Okt 2014)

Hallo!

Mein Deutsch ist sehr schlecht. Ich werde in Englisch ab sofort zu schreiben.

I've seen from Google Analytics that we have a lot of german users, so I thought this was a good place to reach even more of you 

I'm a frontend developer who recently was looking for a small Java web framework, when I stumbled upon Spark Framework. I was very happy with how easy it was to use, so I offered to spruce up the website for the creator. Now I'm here to advertise the framework a little, since not so many people seem to be aware of it 

*Spark - Built for productivity*
Spark is a simple and lightweight Java web framework built for rapid development. Spark's intention is not to compete with Sinatra, or the dozen of clones in different languages, but to provide a pure Java alternative for developers that want to, or are required to, develop in Java.

Spark focuses on being as simple and straight-forward as possible, without the need for cumbersome (XML) configuration, to enable very fast web application development in pure Java with minimal effort. It’s a totally different paradigm when compared to the overuse of annotations for accomplishing pretty trivial stuff seen in, for example, JAX-RS.

*Quick start*
It's extremely easy to get started with Spark. Just add the spark dependency to your POM, and you're good to go. 


```
import static spark.Spark.*;

public class HelloWorld {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        get("/hello", (req, res) -> "Hello World");
    }
}
```
*Run and view*
http://localhost:4567/hello

If you're intrigued and want to learn more about Spark, please visit us at Spark Framework - A tiny Java web framework 

If you have any comments about the site, please let me know!


----------

